# Garda Vetting charge.



## angel343 (28 Feb 2011)

Hello,
I have received an application form for a carer's job i wish to apply for, this also includes a form for Garda Vetting, which is fine.  But the company asks me to pay them 11 euro for processing the Garda vetting.  I checked out the garda website - this indicates that the service is free of charge.  

I am curious as to what the charge applies to then.  Anyone know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## donee (28 Feb 2011)

strange one, my wife was vetted recently for volunteering for the Special Olympcs and  there was no charge so unless its an internal processing charge


----------



## fender (28 Feb 2011)

I was garda vetted for two different companies recently and there was no charge. My son was also vetted with no charge.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (28 Feb 2011)

Looks like the company is pulling a fast one.


----------



## Boxette (28 Feb 2011)

*garda vetting*

i have heard of nursing home where all workers have to be vetted but nursing home always pays 10euro for each application, not the worker


----------

